# 12mm Steckachse



## TheTomminator (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi ihr Schweinepriester...

hat irgendwer von euch ein Bild von den 12mm Ausfallenden von ner Hardride Sau? Kann man die auch mit Hülsen auf Schnellspanner umbauen? Und wie funktioniert das ganze 12mm System überhaupt? Und bringt das Vorteile oder Nachteile?

Schönen Gruss vom Tommy


----------



## JohG (16. Dezember 2004)

hey,
auf schnellspanner kanste nicht umrüsten, da die ausfallende geschlossen sind..das heißt die achse wird durchgesteckt und verschraubt, würdest die schnellspannachse also erst garnicht reinbekommen. hm vorteile gibts einige, nachteile eigentlich keine, der hinterbau ist um einiges steifer,was wirklich bemerkbar ist.

wie es funktionier..du haste ne achse, ne nabe und den hinterbau 
also die achse ist nicht in der nabe fest sonder du steckst die dann durch die nabe und dann wird das ganze verschraubt, eigentlich genau wie bei echten 20mm steckachsen an federgabeln

grüße
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi Joh,

danke erst mal für die Antwort. Aber das ganze ist mir immer noch etwas unklar.
Also sehe ich das richtig, das das Ausfallende eine 12mm Bohrung besitzt und die Steckachse dann Axial verschraubt wird? Wird damit dann auch das Lagerspiel eingestellt? Oder wird das ganze wie bei einer Manitou Sherman 20mm zusätzlich noch radial geklemmt? Braucht man zum einstellen oder montieren einen Drehmomentschlüssel oder geht das zur Not auch mitten in der Wildnis mit nem Pockettool? Gibts da auch noch andere möglichst leichte Naben ausser der Hope Bulb? Und die Ausfallenden sind definitiv bei Alutech unten geschlossen? Nicht etwas wie bei Proceed, wo die offen sind und sowohl mit Schnellspanner und Hülse als auch mit 12mm Achse gefahren werden können? Fragen über Fragen.

Schönen Gruss, Tommy


----------



## JohG (17. Dezember 2004)

hey,

ausfaller sind definitiv geschlossen..hm leichte naben sind mir jetzt nur tune oder chris king im kopf.
nein, einen drehmoment schlüssel brauchst du nicht, normaler maulschlüssel reicht 

grüße
joh


----------



## TheTomminator (21. Dezember 2004)

So, ich glaube ich weis jetzt wie das aussieht. Die Achse steht aus den Ausfallenden seitlich raus und wird dann mit Muttern verschraubt. Richtig?
mich würde mal interessieren ob das mehr oder weniger als die 5mm QuickRelease
wiegt. Ist das ne Hohlachse? Aus Stahl oder Alu oder Magnesium oder Titan?
Die Chris king und die Tune Naben würde ich auch nehmen wollen, aber die gibt es im Moment wohl nicht als 12mm Version. Ist da vieleicht was in Planung?

Ich versuche mal die Vor und Nachteile zusammenzufassen:

+ Steiferer Hinterbau
+ Kein Schnellspanner der beim Bremsen wandern oder sich lösen kann
- Radwechsel nur mit Werkzeug möglich, hab ich aber eh immer dabei
- Mehr Gewicht?
- Begrenzte Auswahl an Naben, aber die hope Bulb ist wohl nicht schlecht

Nun ja, wenn ich wüsste dass das 12mm System nicht schwerer als das QR System wäre, dann würde ich ja eins nehmen.


----------



## slaughter (22. Dezember 2004)

die DT hügi fr gibts auch mit 150mm und 12mm steckachse. bpo hat die vor kurzem noch für 199 im angebot gehabt. steht aber im moment nurnoch die 135mm version drin. musst halt ma anrufn vielleicht ham se noch 150mm da. is nämlich n top angebot. ich hab noch eine gekriegt (150mm 12mm 36loch   )

ich denk ma das des system nich viel mehr wiegt als schnellspannsystem. die steckachsen gibts auch als aluversion. ich denk ma die vorteile überwiegen. bei 150mm einbaubreite würd ich pers. sowieso zur steckachse tendieren.


----------



## JohG (22. Dezember 2004)

jup aber wer sagt denn das es um 150mm geht =) ich denk hier ist von 135mm die rede


----------



## DaSterch (22. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

Nimm lieber normale Ausfallenden und kombiniere diese mit 10mm Steckachse, Naben hierfür bieten z.B. DaBomb oder auch DTSWISS an.
Vorteil hierbei ist, der Laufradsatz kann auch an einem anderen bike mit normalen Ausfallenden montiert werden bzw. du kannst auch mal nen Rad mit QR5 einbauen stabil ist das System auch.
Willst du allerdings viel und heftig DH fahren, dann ist die 12mm Steckachse IMHO Plichtprogramm (wegen der größeren stabilität).
Gruss


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Dezember 2004)

Nun, wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hab ich wohl vergessen nach der Einbaubreite der Steckachsensau zu fragen. 135mm stimmen aber, oder?
Fahren möchte ich mit der Sau alles was Spass macht. Aber das ganze muss Tourentauglich sein. Das bedeutet für mich Lenker tief und Sattel hoch. Damit ist dann für den schnellen Downhillbetrieb sicher früh die Grenze gesetzt. Mit 16,2kg
ist das ganze auch von den Parts dann eher für Enduro/ Free(ride)tour ausgelegt. Ich hab mir bei dem ganzen nur folgendes gedacht: Schnellspanner sind schnell mal gerissen und für kräftige Scheibenbremsen falsch konstruiert.
Die Laufräder kommen bei mir nur bei Pannen raus und ich hab auch kein zweites Rad mit Scheibenbremse. Was mich nun brennend interessiert ist, was wiegt nun die 12mm Achse mehr? Schnellspanner wiegen ja auch was und die Naben haben ja auch ne Achse, was wie ich glaube nicht jede 12mm Nabe hat. Hat da nicht irgendwer ne Zahl für mich oder kann nicht irgendwer mal so ne Steckachse wiegen? Wär echt nett.

Schönen Gruss, Tommy


----------



## Alpha_1 (31. Dezember 2004)

ich weis zwar jetz nicht ob es zwischen schnellspann und steckachsennaben große gewichtsunterschiede gitb (kommt aber sicher mehr aufs fabrikat/typ an)allerdings is das bischen mehrgewicht für die achse ja n witz...... obwohl..... das werkzeug wiegt ja auch noch was  

habs jetz nicht nachgewogen.... da ich weder 2 säue noch naben u.s.w im keller hab aber rein vom logischen werdens die paar gramm au net rausreißen....


----------



## DaSterch (31. Dezember 2004)

TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hab ich wohl vergessen nach der Einbaubreite der Steckachsensau zu fragen. 135mm stimmen aber, oder?
> Fahren möchte ich mit der Sau alles was Spass macht. Aber das ganze muss Tourentauglich sein. Das bedeutet für mich Lenker tief und Sattel hoch. Damit ist dann für den schnellen Downhillbetrieb sicher früh die Grenze gesetzt. Mit 16,2kg
> ist das ganze auch von den Parts dann eher für Enduro/ Free(ride)tour ausgelegt. Ich hab mir bei dem ganzen nur folgendes gedacht: Schnellspanner sind schnell mal gerissen und für kräftige Scheibenbremsen falsch konstruiert.
> Die Laufräder kommen bei mir nur bei Pannen raus und ich hab auch kein zweites Rad mit Scheibenbremse. Was mich nun brennend interessiert ist, was wiegt nun die 12mm Achse mehr? Schnellspanner wiegen ja auch was und die Naben haben ja auch ne Achse, was wie ich glaube nicht jede 12mm Nabe hat. Hat da nicht irgendwer ne Zahl für mich oder kann nicht irgendwer mal so ne Steckachse wiegen? Wär echt nett.
> ...


Hi,

Wenn in der Artikelbeschreibung nichts anderes steht sind es IMHO 135mm Hinterbaubreite.
Zu den Gewichten kann ich dir nichts genaues sagen aber ich schätze mal grob bis zu 400g Mehrgewicht denn du hast nicht nur die Vollachse sondern auch andere (massivere) Ausfallenden.
Ob das nun die Tourentauglichkeitverbessert oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt aber für deinen Eisatzzwech ist die 12mm Version IMHO overkill außerdem wären da noch die Kosten zu beachten.
Die 12mm Ausfallenden + Achse sind Aufpreispflichtig, die Naben für 12mm Steckachse sind meist wesentl. teurer als Schnellspanner (siehe DTSwiss, IMHO die besten und stabilsten Naben mit super Freilaufsystem auf dem Markt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

